

Send Aliens Modern Messages of Earth's Equality and Diversity, Say Scientists - kushti
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/sep/10/aliens-modern-messages-earths-equality-diversity-seti-yuri-milner

======
zamalek
*Honest message.

As an advanced race I'd be pretty annoyed if I arrived on a planet which, as
I'd been lead to believe, had finished sorting out all the primitive ways that
we have when it had not.

"Equality is one of our most important problems, and we are making progress
with it."

------
krapp
Notwithstanding the assumption that aliens would care about human ethics at
all, these messages _might_ be detected thousands of years after being sent,
and then it might take thousands of years to get a response. Humanity could
just as well have regressed to post-apocalyptic stone age barbarism by the
time they show up, for all anyone knows.

